# Backup cameras



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody have one they like/dislike? Advantages of one type over another? I was thinking of getting Peak's wireless backup camera for 80.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Anybody have one they like/dislike? Advantages of one type over another? I was thinking of getting Peak's wireless backup camera for 80.



I'm thinking about getting one. Backed up at the bank a few weeks ago and hit a telephone pole. Glad nobody saw me.:whistling2:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ir- was that before or after the 12 pack??? my truck has a 15 ft. walk in utility bed, i could really use a camera,have been wanting to get one, it would come in handy for checking out the babes in the car behind me!!!!!!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow you guys don't have them. It is soo freakin nice to be able to park/ backup to buildings and see how close you are not just guess. Damm I will not be without it ever again. Mine is a "Sanyo" dvd player/gps/backup camera nice stand on dash and the machine is locked as backup camera. I will look for a link.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have one....they are great. I bought one from wal-mart about 2 years ago. It helps alot when hooking up to a boat trailer or you think kids could be behind you. 
















The camera part is tough too,I've slapped it with water heaters before and no breaky.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think this is what I'll buy. https://www.rearviewsafety.com/index.php/cargo-commercial/rvs-770613-rear-view-camera-system-3.html


----------

